# Kohler CV 25 (2004) - Smoking like a 2 Cycle



## Gregg R Kittinger (Sep 5, 2018)

Need help, I have a Kohler Command CV 25 tractor that was a recent purchase and burned oil on start up. Purchased it thinking it was a head gasket and a quick fix, not the case. Removing the heads the gasket was clearly compromised on the RH head when viewed from the driver seat. I replaced the gaskets with the newer style and also replaced the intake valve guide seals. post reassembly oil burning improved slightly bust still smokes a lot. I have ok compression, 105 PSI in both cylinders and adding 1 tsp of oil it jumps up to mid 120's. I am now down to rings and post removal of the pistons the ring face has a square profile, not the profiles shown on various websites. I measured the bore with a T gage and micrometer X,Y top mid and bottom in both cylinders and they are near nominal and within limits for taper and out of round. I want to deglaze the cylinders, no cross hatch in either cylinder, and install new rings. 

Problem, I have the old style pistons, type A, and it seems the standard rigs are not available PN 24 108 14s. and i need to upgrade to the new piston and rod which cost nearly as much as a mini block approx. $500 which is more than I am want to put into this tractor. I can however still get oversized rings 0.08 mm (0.003") . Question, has anyone used the 3 thousandths over sized rings on old piston with success ? My plan would be to adjust the end gap on the rings post deglazing / cross hatch to meet spec.

Appreciate the support and advice.

Gregg


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Greg, there are folks on here much more keen on the engine rebuilding aspect. While you wait for one of them to come along.....(shortly) I just wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I went through three of the Kohler Command Pro 25 horse engines in 400 hours before giving up and buying a Honda repower engine. Best decision I made.

Oil burning with piston and head gasket failures seems to be pretty common, but the last new short block one dropped the bolts out of the crankcase resulting oil blowing everywhere. Never ran low, as I caught it immediately. Got that fixed and then had low compression like you are experiencing. Mic'ed the cylinders and pistons, and the bores were badly tapered, the pistons below specifications. 100 hours on that engine and always used premium synthetic oil, no excuse for such rapid wear.

Do not know if their Chinese manufacturing plant is cranking out junk, or if I got three flukes, but not worth my trouble to keep fooling with Kohler.


----------

